# Smoked Beef Tongue Q-View



## tony111 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nasty weather here in Ohio today so I thought I would try something quick and different. I like beef tongue and thought I would try and add some smoke to one. The wife put it in the pressure cooker for 45 min. to loosen the skin. Then I put in in the smoker at 160 for 2 hrs. with some cherry chips. Out of the smoker and onto the cutting board and the rest is history. It turned out very moist and tender and MAN does it make for some tasty sandwiches !!!
Sorry if the pics are to graphic for some


----------



## rw willy (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks, I think?


----------



## white cloud (Mar 9, 2008)

I have cooked beef tounge before and made a cucumber sauce to go with it. I don't remember where I got the recipe but took it to a wild game dinner my brother was having and it went fast. It really is a nice hunk of meat inside all the skin and stuff and very tender and tasty. I bet it would be real good smoked, looks like you got it licked.


----------



## cubguy17 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll leave that to you, the only tounge I want in my mouth that isn't my own is my girlfriends.


----------



## abelman (Mar 9, 2008)

What he said


----------



## jbee-smokin (Mar 9, 2008)

I eat it all the time at a local Mexican restaurant They serve it chunked on warm corn torillas with a side dish of cilantro, chopped onion, sliced lime, and hot sauce either green, or red. It's great
JB


----------



## white cloud (Mar 9, 2008)

You know his girlfriend?


----------



## flash (Mar 9, 2008)

WOW. I always wondered what you did with that.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 9, 2008)

Eeerrrr,uuuuummmm, ok if you like it!


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 10, 2008)

This is the first post that I havne't liked on SMF, I could be sick (no offense Tony). Honestly, don't know why the cows ribs are so appealing and his tongue is so appalling but that's just the way I roll 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## Dutch (Mar 11, 2008)

Way back when, when we ran the slaughter truck, we would keep the beef tongues if the customer didn't want them.

Once they where brined and smoked the taste and texture was alot like ham.  Sliced deli-thin on a sammich with mayo and mustard them was good eats.


----------



## abelman (Mar 11, 2008)

Not sure what you mean so I'm look forward to some clarity.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 11, 2008)

While the finished product looked good, I would never be able to do it knowing it started out like pic #1! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But I know a lot of the old timers and farmers round here love it.  Heck my mom grew up on stuffed pig's stomach, and no, I'm not talking about pork bellies!  

Glad you enjoyed your smoke and giving you points for the job!


----------



## surfer_e (Mar 11, 2008)

Great stuff! Most people will cringe at beef tongue  or as i like to say Lengua (spanish).  I lived in Mexico for two years and found that this meat is VERY good.  Lengua tacos are the BOMB!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I bet that if you smoked this up and everyone on this forum tried it they would LOVE it.  

BTW did you peel the skin off of the tongue?


----------



## superdave (Mar 12, 2008)

When i was a kid, my mom would serve it to company and never tell them what it was.


----------



## low&slow (Mar 12, 2008)

Lengua tacos are very good. I had them while I was in Monterrey.  I just thought it was a regular taco. I didnt know what I was eating until I was finished eating it. But then I went back for more the next night. I guaranty most, if not everyone here, would like it if they ate it and didnt know what it was.
That too funny!!!


----------



## pgeobc (Mar 13, 2008)

Beef Tongue is quite good cured and smoked, too.


----------



## dhedges53 (Sep 3, 2009)

Finally, I found a thread for beef tongue.  I was shocked at the number of posts of people who would have nothing to do with tongue.  It's a muscle.  Like the brisket, like ribs, like steaks.  If you want to "dis" a particular cut, stick to internal organs, like liver and kidneys.  I love tongue.  But, then again, I was raised to have a broad view of various foods.  Yes, I eat sushi, yes, I eat calves liver, yes, I eat oysters (raw, fried, SMOKED, or in soup).  Hey, I'll try anything once.  Isn't that the way to experience all that people love on this planet?


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 3, 2009)

Dis-ing an internal organ wouldn't be sensetive to the folks who like Liver and Kidneys. Hasn't this thread already been hurtful enough to the tongue crowd? Why do we have to be so hurtful? WHY!?


----------



## chickenskinmusic (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks, but no, don't think I can handle the tongue. Dam, looks awful.


----------



## jimr (Sep 3, 2009)

Nothing better than "pickled licker"!!!!  If you need a recipe, I think I have one.


----------



## rivet (Sep 3, 2009)

I remember eating it often as a kid and loving it. Very tender when cooked right and it was  usually in a real nice tomato sauce over mashed potatoes. It's good stuff.


----------



## herkysprings (Sep 3, 2009)

Tongue and cheek = tender tasty meat! Nicely done!

Straight up smoke, no rub of nothing? How would you get the skin off if you didnt have a pressure cooker, a quick boil?


----------



## smokester (Sep 3, 2009)

Was wondering the same. Would love to smoke one. We have always slow cooked in the oven. Tongue burritos are the BOMB.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 3, 2009)

In a minute. I'm jumping in the thats a great sandwich line. Thats stuff is sooooo goooodddddd. I have never tried it smoked but maybe the next time we have the kids over I slip one in on them. No I'm not sick.


----------



## foxmid (Sep 3, 2009)

I think of it as a super tender, rich, pot roast kind of flavor when done right.  I think it's just the look of the thing that turns most people off.  Once the tastebuds and skin are peeled off, it's just a hunk of triangle-shaped meat.

Thanks for the post - I have been meaning to do some tongue.  I used to get it at the deli all of the time, but have never tried smoking one myself.


----------



## herkysprings (Sep 3, 2009)

Heheheh feeding kids good food that wont kill them can ONLY lead to something entertaining. Either they like the food and are surprised, or you get to laugh a lot.

Just make sure to feed them outside, incase they dont like it... :D


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 4, 2009)

Tongue is very good any way it's fixed.  So is the backbone of a heifer and it's ass too, plus I love shoving ground meat into intenstinal linings and seasoned with ground up plants, and cleaning the guts out of old sows and chopping their shoulders off and smoking, cooking or grinding them and cook the ass off one at Easter too, after getting it pickled-drunk and smoked with old tree chunks.  I love yanking the tits off a clucker and chopping them up into chunks, throwing them into cackleberry soup then rubbing them with crushed up wheat gluten and charring them up in a swaddle of plant grease into 'nuggets', too!
Guess it's how you look at things...


----------



## chickenskinmusic (Sep 4, 2009)

Gory my man, down right gory, but if it turns you on, have at it.


----------



## rivet (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm with POPS ^^ Omnivore by birth, Carnivore by choice!


----------



## stanjk (Sep 4, 2009)

Put tongue into large pot, cover with water, bring to boil, simmer for 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## dropastone (Sep 4, 2009)

My Grandfather was a farmer in Ohio. He also raised steers and there has been many times that I've had beef tongue and I have to say it's really good if you can get around the whole tongue thing. I've never had it smoked before but I'll lay odds that its even better that way. Off topic but since he raised steers I've also had beef brains, heart and liver. All very good if prepared right.


----------



## smokester (Sep 4, 2009)

O.K. I,m off to the market. I'll pick one up and add it to the smoker this weeked. 

Thanks tony111 for the post. 
and thanks to stajk for the info for removing the skin.

I'll let you know how it goes.

Randy


----------



## lathrop (Jun 12, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Way back when, when we ran the slaughter truck, we would keep the beef tongues if the customer didn't want them.
> 
> Once they where brined and smoked the taste and texture was alot like ham. Sliced deli-thin on a sammich with mayo and mustard them was good eats.


Hey dutch, I realize this is an old thread, But what is your tongue recipe. I am a tongue fancier and would like to try smoking one.


----------



## lathrop (Jun 12, 2011)

Jimr said:


> Nothing better than "pickled licker"!!!! If you need a recipe, I think I have one.


I am collecting tongue recipes. I have eaten it baked, boiled, fried and in lengua tacos, Kosher deli  tongue sandwich etc. Now  I want to smoke one.


----------



## meateater (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow this is an old post, It's very good if done right.


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 28, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Tongue is very good any way it's fixed. So is the backbone of a heifer and it's ass too, plus I love shoving ground meat into intenstinal linings and seasoned with ground up plants, and cleaning the guts out of old sows and chopping their shoulders off and smoking, cooking or grinding them and cook the ass off one at Easter too, after getting it pickled-drunk and smoked with old tree chunks. I love yanking the tits off a clucker and chopping them up into chunks, throwing them into cackleberry soup then rubbing them with crushed up wheat gluten and charring them up in a swaddle of plant grease into 'nuggets', too!
> Guess it's how you look at things...




I love going through old posts and reading the great reply's! Pops, I love how you put stuff!


----------



## max-paul (Jul 28, 2011)

Warning, My wife just looked it up. She vagley remembered reading something about Tongue years ago, it is considered an organ. And people with gout should steer clear of it. I remember my Grandma and my mom boiling it up in a pressure cooker with some seasoning. Smoking it makes it sound even better if possible. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## otter (Jul 28, 2011)

Great job never thought of smokeing it thanks ,love it


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Beef tongue is OK but beef Heart is great!!


----------



## jak757 (Jul 29, 2011)

Good for you for making the tongue.  My wife would have a reaction similar to many here.  Not me -- I love it all.  Going to be coo  king up some beef heart soon!  Now I need to find a beef tongue and give this a shot.

Plus....when you lick your lips while eating that delicious tongue sammie....the sammie licks you back!


----------



## agent309 (Jul 29, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> Beef tongue is OK but beef Heart is great!!


When I was a youngun (back in the 70's) my grandma would cook a beef heart every easter for the family gathering.  I never knew if it has religious significgance, or it was just that we butchered a steer every spring, but damn, that was a good meal.  I've had tongue, but it was so long ago, and I was so young, I dont really remember much about it.  I might try smoking one now that I've seen this thread, and see if I can gross out my kids :)


----------



## uhmgood (Jul 30, 2011)

for all you folks out there that can't stand the thought of tongue you don't know what your missing out on , its delicious . i say " bite the bullet " and try it just once , you'll be a convert . remember , nobody ever died from eating tongue


----------



## houston smoker (Jul 30, 2011)

that looks great!!!!  I love beef tongue!!!


----------



## josh swanson (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the q-veiw Tony!


Pgeobc said:


> Beef Tongue is quite good cured and smoked, too.


    I think I am gonna try to smoke some pork tongue this week should be tasty just gotta figure out how.  Maybe Ill brine em first? 


dhedges53 said:


> Finally, I found a thread for beef tongue. I was shocked at the number of posts of people who would have nothing to do with tongue. It's a muscle. Like the brisket, like ribs, like steaks. If you want to "dis" a particular cut, stick to internal organs, like liver and kidneys. I love tongue. But, then again, I was raised to have a broad view of various foods. Yes, I eat sushi, yes, I eat calves liver, yes, I eat oysters (raw, fried, SMOKED, or in soup). Hey, I'll try anything once. Isn't that the way to experience all that people love on this planet?


    YES tongue is delicious I dont know how many people I have gotten to try the legua tacos (onion cilatro lime) YUM they always come back for more!  We serve em at work occasionally and always sell out. 

    Please keep a open mind everything is delicious to someone(thing).


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice flavor. I enjoy it with Frijoles and Salsa. Hot , it makes an almost brisket flavor( if you Rub it with your Spices.

Still fairly cheap , considering all the increases on everything else.....

Have fun and...


----------



## schmedleyp (Sep 22, 2012)

OK, reviving an older post! I'm thawing out a beef tongue and was looking for a recipe and technique for smoking it! I guess I'll have to wing it!
I think I'll pressure cook it and then I'll smoke it for a couple hours! Wish me luck.
I don't think the wife will try it.


----------



## lathrop (Jun 13, 2013)

In my house we braise it long and slow. Then peel it and slice it. Then it goes back in the oven on a bed of lima bean puree.  It is delicious. It is my Mother in Laws recipe. I do want to smoke one though. I think I would score the skin brine it then do a long slow smoke. It  would also  work well to do a dry cure for 10 days then rinse and smoke it. I would score it first to allow the cure to penetrate. the meat. Let us know how yous works out.


----------



## java (Jun 16, 2013)

i have one in the freezer and was thinking about trying to smoke it,now to just do it!

i couldnt get enough tongue growing up.


----------



## cooknhogz (Jun 19, 2013)

White Cloud said:


> You know his girlfriend?


lmao


----------



## thatcho (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for the post now i have a idea how to do mine tomorrow. Boil, peel hit with brisket rub and into smoker with some oak pellets in the AMNPT.


----------



## jlewber (Jul 5, 2015)

I was wondering? Can I pressure cook it this tonight & Smoke it tomorrow?


----------



## lathrop (Jul 7, 2015)

It would be worth a try. Once it is cooked it is easily peeled. But it is also good just boiled. You can treat it like corned beef and cook it with spices.


----------



## jlewber (Jul 7, 2015)

I pressure cooked the tongue the night before. Then smoked it the next day. It turned out awesome. It was by far not what I expected. It tastes just like roast beef.


----------



## stanjk (Jul 8, 2015)

Was the tongue fully cooked in the pressure cooker, as in, ready to eat? How long and what temps did you have it in the smoker? How did you serve it, sandwichs or ? Interested in doing one myself and just trying to gather info on techniques.TIA


----------



## jlewber (Jul 8, 2015)

I pressure cooked for 45 minutes. Then smoked for two hours at 215 degrees with Apple wood.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 9, 2015)

When done right tongue is the best pot roast you'll ever eat.


----------



## smokinadam (Jul 9, 2015)

jlewber said:


> I pressure cooked for 45 minutes. Then smoked for two hours at 215 degrees with Apple wood.


where was the qview!?!  I'd be giving points for some!


----------



## smokinadam (Jul 9, 2015)

I love beef heart, tongue, and liver. Cold Sammie with beef tongue or heart are my favorite and don't last but a day around my appetite for it.


----------



## damnthatsgood (Jul 9, 2015)

This thread is six years old, and nobody is crying "necro".  Add that to the list of reasons I like this place.

On a side note, I'd like to try some of that tongue, just because it seems gross.  That's the reason I tried sushi the first time.  Now, I can't get enough of it!!


----------



## drlchi (Jul 10, 2015)

Glad someone resurrected this thread or I would never have found it. Bump...anyone have any recipes? My interest is piqued!


----------



## dstar26t (Nov 13, 2015)

Keeping this thread alive...

My Uncle in law who is 85 years old requested I cook him some cow tongue.  I have no idea why...he is an interesting man and doesn't get out much these days.  I am not one to back down from a challenge so I went to my local Restaurant Depot and they had 3 to pick from that weren't frozen.  

This one is 3.80 lbs and was $5.93/lb!  I understand that cows _usually_ only have one tongue but geez that is ridiculous.  Got it home last night, washed it thoroughly with cold water and put it back in the fridge.  My 5 yo daughter was surprisingly ok about helping to prepare the tongue...probably because her mom wasn't around last night to react to the situation.  

We prepared a brine solution with low sodium beef broth, 2% kosher salt by weight and dark brown sugar at half the weight of the salt.  Brought that to a boil and then chilled it in an ice bath.  Brought 1.5 gallons of water to a boil in a 2 gallon pot and dunked the tongue in for 30 seconds to kill any surface bacteria.  Then injected ~4 oz of the brine into the tongue, sprinkled a little salt on the exposed meaty portion, wrapped it in plastic wrap and put it back into the fridge.

I know I'm taking a lot of extra precaution here but I don't want to get my Uncle sick!  He's very opinionated and I want a good one.  Tomorrow, I plan to simmer the tongue on the stove in some beef broth and maybe some onions and things until the skin will peel off.  Then it'll get rubbed with hot sauce and coarse black pepper and onto the cooker until 160ºF max.

I am open to any suggestions for the rest of the plan.

Fresh out of the package before cleaning













Beef Tongue 1.JPG



__ dstar26t
__ Nov 13, 2015


















Beef Tongue 2.JPG



__ dstar26t
__ Nov 13, 2015


















Beef Tongue 3.JPG



__ dstar26t
__ Nov 13, 2015






After injecting













Beef Tongue 4.JPG



__ dstar26t
__ Nov 13, 2015






Nate


----------



## lathrop (Nov 14, 2015)

Sounds like it should be good. I had not thought of injecting a beef tongue. Seems like it would make the brineing  easier.

they are delicious however you prepare them. The standard in my family is boil cool and peel then slice and bake in a sauce made of oinion and carrot. good cold or hot.


----------



## jlewber (Nov 15, 2015)

I now have four beef tongues in the freezer just crying to be smoked. Lol I think I will try injecting them first. Thanks for the idea [emoji]128161[/emoji]


----------



## dstar26t (Nov 16, 2015)

So I wound up simmering it covered in unsalted beef broth with onion and garlic for 1.5 hours.  The skin was still difficult to get off.  It was 145ºF IT and I didn't want it to get any higher before putting it on the cooker.  Slathered it in hot sauce and coarse black pepper and put it in the OK Joe @ 250ºF until it reached 160ºF IT.  We sliced it pretty thin and it was still tough/rubbery.  Didn't really like it.













Beef tongue braised.JPG



__ dstar26t
__ Nov 16, 2015


















Beef tongue on cooker.JPG



__ dstar26t
__ Nov 16, 2015


















Beef tongue done.JPG



__ dstar26t
__ Nov 16, 2015


















Beef tongue sliced.JPG



__ dstar26t
__ Nov 16, 2015


----------



## muralboy (Nov 16, 2015)

i just wish someone else in my family liked tongue other than me.  Love the stuff.  Would love the chance to give a go at smoking it.


----------



## lathrop (Nov 20, 2015)

Yum.. I do love beef tongue. Boiled baked. fried smoked. It s all good. Reminds me of people who hate liver. And may have never had it well prepares. and then rave about how good pate is. But never read the recipe.


----------

